# OUTRAGOUES computer building contest!



## dubesinhower

i just got linked to these bad boys. 8 gig sticks of ram

we should have a contest to see who can make a list of parts for the most REDICULOUS computer you can think of. you could give it like, 48 gigs of ram or something. lol.

not like you'd be able to win anything except many lols, and perhaps a cookie.


----------



## just a noob

extended ascension cyo $649.99
pedestal 24 $214(holds 4 more rads)
evga classified $450
quad socket tyan $1000
i7 975 d0(not exactly available at the moment) $1200
4x 1207f shanghai opteron's@2.7ghz $7836
16x x-25e(eight per rig) $6576/$411 each
5x thermochill rads $670
2x feser quads $328
2x corsair gt 6gb 2000mhz kits $500/kit(its around, or so i've heard)
5x heatkiller waterblocks(there are different mounting sets) $424.95
3x gtx 285 ssc $1227
3x ek 285 waterblocks $375
2x ek 400 reservoir's $100
6x ddc 3.2's(3 for each loop in series) $390
16x 8gb kits of fb-dimms $3392
2x quadro fx5800's $6100
areca raid controller $429.99
2x silverstone 1200watt zeus psu's $720
25x 120mm san ace's $625
50x 3/4 inch bp compression fittings $350
2x aqua computer aquearo's(for pumps and temps) $208
2x lamptron fanbus's(you're going to have to do some soldering/get adapters) $70
total: $33885
i think that is all now(do i win?)
edit: the ascension case has the duality back, so it would have two systems in it, one for rendering stuff, and the other for gaming


----------



## dubesinhower

just a noob said:


> extended ascension cyo $649.99



i lol'd



edit: heres your cookie:


----------



## N3crosis

just a noob said:


> extended ascension cyo $649.99
> pedestal 24 $214(holds 4 more rads)
> evga classified $450
> quad socket tyan $1000
> i7 975 d0(not exactly available at the moment) $1200
> 4x 1207f shanghai opteron's@2.7ghz $7836
> 16x x-25e(eight per rig) $6576/$411 each
> 5x thermochill rads $670
> 2x feser quads $328
> 2x corsair gt 6gb 2000mhz kits $500/kit(its around, or so i've heard)
> 5x heatkiller waterblocks(there are different mounting sets) $424.95
> 3x gtx 285 ssc $1227
> 3x ek 285 waterblocks $375
> 2x ek 400 reservoir's $100
> 6x ddc 3.2's(3 for each loop in series) $390
> 16x 8gb kits of fb-dimms $3392
> 2x quadro fx5800's $6100
> areca raid controller $429.99
> 2x silverstone 1200watt zeus psu's $720
> 25x 120mm san ace's $625
> 50x 3/4 inch bp compression fittings $350
> 2x aqua computer aquearo's(for pumps and temps) $208
> 2x lamptron fanbus's(you're going to have to do some soldering/get adapters) $70
> total: $33885
> i think that is all now(do i win?)
> edit: the ascension case has the duality back, so it would have two systems in it, one for rendering stuff, and the other for gaming



You forgot the 150" Samsung HD T.V., and a Lazy boy, and a Logitech G 19, and Razer Mamosa or whatever the best mouse is on the market .


----------



## ducis

you forgot the 3 phase chiller running 24/7


----------



## Zatharus

Flar0n said:


> You forgot the 150" Samsung HD T.V., and a Lazy boy, and a Logitech G 19, and Razer Mamosa or whatever the best mouse is on the market .



Ha ha ha ha...oh man...  You should ad in for of the 150" Samsung "monitors" since you have two dual headed Quadros in there. 300 inches....  In a 2x2 setup.


----------



## bomberboysk

just a noob said:


> extended ascension cyo $649.99
> pedestal 24 $214(holds 4 more rads)
> evga classified $450
> quad socket tyan $1000
> i7 975 d0(not exactly available at the moment) $1200
> 4x 1207f shanghai opteron's@2.7ghz $7836
> 16x x-25e(eight per rig) $6576/$411 each
> 5x thermochill rads $670
> 2x feser quads $328
> 2x corsair gt 6gb 2000mhz kits $500/kit(its around, or so i've heard)
> 5x heatkiller waterblocks(there are different mounting sets) $424.95
> 3x gtx 285 ssc $1227
> 3x ek 285 waterblocks $375
> 2x ek 400 reservoir's $100
> 6x ddc 3.2's(3 for each loop in series) $390
> 16x 8gb kits of fb-dimms $3392
> 2x quadro fx5800's $6100
> areca raid controller $429.99
> 2x silverstone 1200watt zeus psu's $720
> 25x 120mm san ace's $625
> 50x 3/4 inch bp compression fittings $350
> 2x aqua computer aquearo's(for pumps and temps) $208
> 2x lamptron fanbus's(you're going to have to do some soldering/get adapters) $70
> total: $33885
> i think that is all now(do i win?)
> edit: the ascension case has the duality back, so it would have two systems in it, one for rendering stuff, and the other for gaming




how about 16x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167014 instead? twice the space


----------



## dubesinhower

bomberboysk said:


> how about 16x http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820167014 instead? twice the space



has anyone else seen the that video where they raid like 30 sdds together? they can open word, excel, powerpoint, and access in like half a second. it can open every program on the computer in 18 seconds or something.


----------



## dubesinhower

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dW...t-office-in-5-seconds&feature=player_embedded


----------



## bomberboysk

ive seen that before, is there anyone on this forum that wouldnt love to have all those ssd's in raid? Be in the game before everyone else and then some lolz.


----------



## mac550

dubesinhower said:


>



you cant give someone the same cookie that has been given before... :gun::gun::gun:


*jk


----------



## Zatharus

mac550 said:


> you cant give someone the same cookie that has been given before... :gun::gun::gun:
> 
> 
> *jk




Ewww... Digital regurgitation?


----------



## gamerman4

I baked a batch for the winners but........


----------



## wiwazevedo

dubesinhower said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96dW...t-office-in-5-seconds&feature=player_embedded



lol that was sick


----------



## just a noob

the amount of ssd's in that rig would probably max out the sata connection, i know a guy on another forum, who had 9 mitron ssd's in raid 0, he was getting almost a 3gb/s transfer rate


----------



## Zatharus

just a noob said:


> the amount of ssd's in that rig would probably max out the sata connection, i know a guy on another forum, who had 9 mitron ssd's in raid 0, he was getting almost a 3gb/s transfer rate



Easily expandable with a few PCI expansion chassis and a dozen 8-port SATAII ports.  

In theory, you could max out at the PCI-Express bandwidth (4GB/s - ish) all with "consumer" parts.

Or....you can go a little further...


----------



## dubesinhower

Zatharus said:


> Or....you can go a little further...



ahhhh 110 gb/s bidirectional throughput. i just pissed a little.


----------



## Droogie

gamerman4 said:


> I baked a batch for the winners but........



haha


----------



## Zatharus

dubesinhower said:


> ahhhh 110 gb/s bidirectional throughput. i just pissed a little.



Then you will like this one as well...

You may want to sit on the crapper first.


----------



## dubesinhower

Zatharus said:


> Then you will like this one as well...
> 
> You may want to sit on the crapper first.



dude. thats no fair. lol.


----------



## Zatharus

dubesinhower said:


> dude. thats no fair. lol.



  I should have posted the warning first, eh?


----------



## kookooshortman55

Yeah go for the 24 SSD setup.  That'll add a nice $20,000 to your computer


----------



## Heks

Those are seriously outrageous numbers, in the coming years they will undoubtedly be left in the dust though..C'est la vie


----------



## Zatharus

kookooshortman55 said:


> Yeah go for the 24 SSD setup.  That'll add a nice $20,000 to your computer



Better than that...  Instead of an SSD you could go with a RAM drive instead.  These would be much more "cost effective" if you get the more capable units and not this cheaper Gigabyte system. 

I can't seem to find any info at the moment on the systems that pre-dated the i-Ram drives.  I remember looking into this several years ago. I am sure something of this sort would be worthy of the uber-system.


----------



## Turbo10

How about SLI Voodoos? That would be soo insane


----------



## just a noob

http://www.ncixus.com/products/16611/GC-RAMDISK/Gigabyte/ only problem is the 4gb capacity, i may still look for an iram hdd to play with


----------



## dubesinhower

my hardware class has played around with those ram harddrives. they said something about it not holding data very well... lol


----------



## Zatharus

Turbo10 said:


> How about SLI Voodoos? That would be soo insane




Voodoo?  Are you talking of 3Dfx?? 

I think the point here is to build something outrageously priced and _modern_.


----------



## Zatharus

just a noob said:


> http://www.ncixus.com/products/16611/GC-RAMDISK/Gigabyte/ only problem is the 4gb capacity, i may still look for an iram hdd to play with



Yeah, I've been trying to find the company that makes a 64GB capable version.  That would fit this topic very well.




dubesinhower said:


> my hardware class has played around with those ram harddrives. they said something about it not holding data very well... lol



That's why you will see that most of them have battery backups.  Regular old RAM will not hold its data without power like Flash based RAM will.

Drives like this have been around in server environments for years.


----------



## just a noob

the one thing that would turn me off of a ram drive in a server environment is the fact that its volitile, or you had best figure out how to turn on some seagate cheetah's to back up your data when the power goes out(i would imagine they have some bigass ups to do so lol)


----------



## Zatharus

just a noob said:


> the one thing that would turn me off of a ram drive in a server environment is the fact that its volitile, or you had best figure out how to turn on some seagate cheetah's to back up your data when the power goes out(i would imagine they have some bigass ups to do so lol)



Exactly, which is why, as I said, those systems usually are battery backed.  And, yes, you are quite close.  They also typically have some sort of non-volatile backup as well if they are not just in use as temporary database storage for instance.


----------



## dubesinhower

we need one of those phaze changing coolers or whatever theyre called. those are mad expensive lol.


----------



## just a noob

dubesinhower said:


> we need one of those phaze changing coolers or whatever theyre called. those are mad expensive lol.



look into a 3 stage cascade, i can remember on another forum, a guy built a 4stage cascade, he had a 10,000 euro budget that he almost blew  he figured it consumed 1 euro worth of electricity per hour of use


----------



## Zatharus

dubesinhower said:


> we need one of those phaze changing coolers or whatever theyre called. those are mad expensive lol.



A peltier cooler?  They aren't too expensive.


Edit:



just a noob said:


> look into a 3 stage cascade, i can remember on another forum, a guy built a 4stage cascade, he had a 10,000 euro budget that he almost blew  he figured it consumed 1 euro worth of electricity per hour of use



There you go!


----------



## dubesinhower

Zatharus said:


> A peltier cooler?  They aren't too expensive.



we need two of them for this beast remember?


----------



## Zatharus

dubesinhower said:


> we need two of them for this beast remember?



Ha ha!  Technically we would need four.  The board just a noob posted is a quad-socket board.


----------



## dubesinhower

our next task is to buy the parts and assemble. lol


----------



## bomberboysk

dubesinhower said:


> our next task is to buy the parts and assemble. lol



You first


----------



## Zatharus

dubesinhower said:


> our next task is to buy the parts and assemble. lol



If you are feeling generous...I could assemble.


----------

